# Conectar preamplificador a vumetro y potencia



## darkarconte (Jun 6, 2008)

buenas, saludos a todos. les comento mi duda, necesito conectar un preamplificador a un vumetro, pero a su ves necesito conectar el preamplificador tambien a la potencia y no se si estara correcto conectar ambas cosas a la salida del mismo pre, ¿como puedo hacer¿ 

agradezco su ayuda 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

¿ Que Vumetro estas empleando, mecanico (Aguja), electronico ?


----------



## darkarconte (Jun 6, 2008)

hola, el vumetro es con un integrado subo el esquema 

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

La impedancia de entrada del vumetro debe ser 10k o algo menos.
Con esa impedancia tienes (A mi gusto) 3 posibilidades de conexión.

1) En la salida de la primer etapa del previo, antes del control de volumen, no es afectado por los controles de tono ni el de volumen, da una presentacion constante aun con el volumen cerrado. 

2) En la salida final del previo, si es afectado por los controles de tono y volumen, si se cierra el volumen no se ve nada.

3) A la salida de la etapa de potencia, se ve igual que a la salida final del previo.

Para las opciones 1 y 2 hay que ver que etapas tiene el previo para saber si soporta la impedancia del circuito del vumetro (Casi con seguridad que SI)

Tu elijes.
Si quieres mas seguridad, publica el esquema del previo.

Saludos


----------



## darkarconte (Jun 7, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a probar lo que me recomendaste


----------



## ALV-COL (Jul 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La impedancia de entrada del vumetro debe ser 10k o algo menos.
> Con esa impedancia tienes (A mi gusto) 3 posibilidades de conexión.
> 
> 1) En la salida de la primer etapa del previo, antes del control de volumen, no es afectado por los controles de tono ni el de volumen, da una presentacion constante aun con el volumen cerrado.
> ...





Hola, como hago para conectar el vumetro de aguja en el preamplificador? Es decir, no logro ubicar donde esta el preamplificador. Yo lo quiero conectar en un minicomponente philips. Si me ayudas, te agradeceeriA muchoo!


----------



## pablofer (Sep 8, 2009)

hola, amigos tienen que probar el vumetro en el simluador y ver que maximo nivel de señal se pude meter claro que depende del vumetro que armen por que yo arme un con potenciometro para ajustar bueno en si mejor si lo prueban en el proteus con un osiloscopio y ven se se puede poner el vumetro ala salida de potencia


----------

